# golds gym extra heavy green latex bands ?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever make bands from this stuff if so how did they shoot


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have and didn't like them, they would do in a pinch but did not have the power of theraband. The make great pouch ties though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All the off-brand exercise bands I've tried (and I've tried a lot of them) come up lacking compared to Theraband. They'll all propel ammo but none have the stretch capacity or speed of the real thing.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

made up some 1 inch by 9 straight band sets chucks 3/8 decent looks like i got alot of band sets for 4 bucks out of this exercise band


----------



## RUMBLECATZ (Apr 30, 2013)

Just bout some a min ago from walmart. gonna cut them down. let you knwo how it goes


----------



## RUMBLECATZ (Apr 30, 2013)

okay so i think they work pretty well. I cut 6 10"x1" strips and attached three on each fork ott. they are pretty powerful. did you end up using yours?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have the exact same stuff. It looks like it has a high latex content. It's semi transparent. I can see the cutting mat grid under it. They perform pretty good for me. Not as heavy as theraband gold, but its pretty snappy.


----------



## RUMBLECATZ (Apr 30, 2013)

how many bands are you on your primary sling with the gold gym heavy bands? With my set up i'm wondering if three bands on each fork is working against it's self? have you experimented with one or two bands and seen more powerful results?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

using 1 inch by 9 straight cut singles each side will put 3/8 steel easy thru a 100 page junk mail catalog at 35 feet easy pull to


----------



## RUMBLECATZ (Apr 30, 2013)

sounds good! have you done double bands? or do you feel its not necessary? with the triple set im working with now i can shoot clear over 130 yards. I have no idea the how many fps im shooting but it fast.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

yes made double band 3/4straight cut by 8 inches no complaints


----------

